# I'm back!



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Some of you old timers on here may remember me as "Cut Runner". 
Yes I've missed the place...
I got the moderator curse and life became terribly busy and I didn't have time for the site, and the site reboot really messed me up as well, between the 2 I couldn't swing it then.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome back Cut!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

harvesting in Colorado?


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

I would have a whole lot more money if I was lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Welcome back Cut!


x2


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Why can't you get your old handle back?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember a Yammie tech on here named Cut Runner...bought his self a nice skiff and put an NOS 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on it. Same guy?


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Tis me.

Im sure I could get my old name back but eh.. not a big deal to me. Besides everyone would call me "cat runner". 
I don't like cats lol


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm thinkin Anytide could hook you up with your old name...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome back Cat. You were missed almost as much as a fat kid loves a twinkie.

Still doing the Yammie thing?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

devrep said:


> I'm thinkin Anytide could hook you up with your old name...


how about rerunner ?


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Lol if tide gets bored he has permission to bring the old me back 

Duck, still out here turning wrenches


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

CUT! Did you bring us any presents from your vacation??!!?!


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

_Kind'a late reply, sorry for the mini-necro, but -_

WB, Cut! Glad to see all is well. Still have/run your HPS? I am in the process of upgrade/rebuild/repower/repair right now with mine. She won't be as nice as your job of course  but I'm looking forward to easing her back out onto the water, next week (at the latest) is the plan.
Take care, and stick around for a while...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome back Cut. I thought you may have started to work on Mercury's, lost your mind, and ended up smoking crack in Detroit. Glad I was wrong


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

anytide said:


> how about rerunner ?


How bout 4Runner!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, you must of had a zillion post. Ask Austin Powers to cut you back in!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

and he's gone again......


----------

